# Cage Cleaning and Nail Trimming



## 2BirbsUpNorth (Nov 26, 2021)

Hello, everyone,

I have 2 budgies (females) that I have had for about 11 months. One is about 3 years old, and the other is just over a year old. They are not tame, although the older bird might have been semi-tame at one time with her previous owner.

I had tried taming them when I got them a year ago, but I became impatient and tried techniques that are inadvisable, such as pushing a finger to the chest to coerce the bird to step-up, trying to stroke the bird, etc. What's worse is that I let them out to fly several times, couldn't get them to go back in the cage, even with waiting 5 hours, turning down the lights, bribing with millet, etc. Eventually, I resorted to chasing and grabbing them. This process was repeated anytime they accidentally flew out of the cage or when we had to go to the vet (for nail clippings and mite treatments).

Eventually, I gave up even trying to tame the birds or letting them out of the cage. I lived in the room with them for a few months while my marriage was in shambles, but then moved out again and didn't go in the room more than once a day for just long enough to feed them.

I've finally swallowed my pride, my expectations, and my laziness, and committed to giving my birbs a better life, as best a life as possible. I've stopped pursuing them in the cage. I offer millet and stay still. I play music and sing softly. I visit them 3-5 times throughout the day and hang out in their room after school (I'm 34 but returned to school to change careers).

I've rearranged and redistributed their toys for better enjoyment. We've bought new toys and perches recently. I've started feeding veggies every day, instead of just pellets and seed. I'm cleaning their food and water dishes properly.

The birds are slowly relaxing around me, and now they come closer to me near the front of the cage. They're starting to trust me. That's big, because in their previous home, kids put their hands in the cage and waved them around for fun.

So, they were traumatized by my chasing and grabbing them, but now they are just beginning to realize I'm taking things on their terms now and not ever going to chase them, grab them, or try to pet them if they don't want it. I realize it will probably take months, if they ever become hand-tame at all. I'm in it for the long haul.

The thing is, I desperately need to scrub out their cages, and their little claws are past due for a trim. I don't know how to do this, because I will need them out of the cage for both those things, and I can't catch or hold them. They are terrified of towels and washcloths.

One of my birds pants whenever I go near her and is too afraid to accept millet, so I just stand near her cage and sing with my hand on the outside of the cage. She's panting less after a week. I really, really don't want to set her progress back.

What do I do? They won't go on perches held in front of them, even bribed with millet. How do I get them in their carriers without traumatizing them again? The cleaning can't wait, and it's been since spring or summer since they've had their nails clipped.

Cage size is okay, could be better. One cage is 18 inches long x 18 inches wide x 36 inches tall. The other cage is about 20 inches long x 16 inches wide x 22 inches tall. I'm in the market for a flight cage, but my hens sometimes fight or bully each other when they're caged together. I don't have space or money for 2 separate flight cages, so I hope the territoriality goes away with a big enough cage.

Please let me know if you need any other information. I've read most of the stickies already, and I'm switching them gradually from a seed-based to a pellet-based diet.


----------



## bur (Nov 7, 2021)

It took a lot off courage to own up to all of that. Good for you!

What kind of cage is it? can you take the top off the bottom?


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth (Nov 26, 2021)

bur said:


> It took a lot off courage to own up to all of that. Good for you!
> 
> What kind of cage is it? can you take the top off the bottom?


Thank you for your reply. One of the cages is by Prevue-Hendryx, and the other one is unknown. The top comes off of both cages. The budgies know they're free to fly away once the top is off. One usually returns to the safety of her cage relatively reliably, but the other one will roost on top of the cages all night rather than go back inside.


----------



## bur (Nov 7, 2021)

Maybe you can slide a piece of cardboard below the top before you take it off so they can't get out?


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth (Nov 26, 2021)

I can probably do that. What is the objective with opening the cage tops? Will I still have to reach in and grab the birds? I don't think they will go into their travel carriers willingly, even with millet.

I can, of course, clean the cages while the budgies are outside the cage (exiting through the top). Is that what you meant?


----------



## bur (Nov 7, 2021)

Well, it enables you to clean the bottom. I expect that is the dirtiest part.


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth (Nov 26, 2021)

bur said:


> Well, it enables you to clean the bottom. I expect that is the dirtiest part.


Thank you, Bur. You're so kind to reply. That's probably the nicest way to let them out to fly while I scrub the bottom of the cages. Maybe I can leave more millet inside this time to entice them back home.

Does anyone have suggestions about getting the birds to the vet for a nail trim?


----------



## bur (Nov 7, 2021)

Well, I did not suggest to let them out. I suggested to prevent them from flying out of upper part (the top part of the cage) when you take the bottom off, by sliding a piece of cardboard between.
Another option is to get a second cage, put the openings against one another and lure them into the second one, so you can thoroughly clean the first one.

You can take them to the vet inside their cage.


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth (Nov 26, 2021)

Oh, I see. I know one of the cages is too tall to fit in the car, but the other one probably will fit. Thank you.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*


*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*
*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## 2BirbsUpNorth (Nov 26, 2021)

Thank you, @FaeryBee !


----------

